# Plowing Video Footage



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

messed it up in the storm pictures forum so..
I though I would post it up here since I finally got the vid on youtube. Need some views over there. Hope you guys like it. Video was edited with Cyberlink PowerDirector 8.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

BladeScape;970670 said:


> messed it up in the storm pictures forum so..
> I though I would post it up here since I finally got the vid on youtube. Need some views over there. Hope you guys like it. Video was edited with Cyberlink PowerDirector 8.


not working


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

video works fine for me.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

"This Video Contains Content From WMG, Who Has Decided To Block It."

It dun be broken.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BladeScape;970944 said:


> video works fine for me.


Who cares, you were there when it happened!

NO WORKY!!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

You set it as private, you need to make it public so we can see it. Go to "My Videos", select the video in question, then hit edit, scroll down until you see "Privacy" and select public. Don't forget to hit the save button or it won't take effect.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

broken video. needs fixed


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

COME ON!!!!! Your torturing us!!!!:realmad: we wanna watch 2!!!!!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey, the videos not working!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Dude, fix the video!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Can anyone else see the video, cause I can't?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;971100 said:


> Hey, the videos not working!!





WIPensFan;971101 said:


> Dude, fix the video!!





WIPensFan;971104 said:


> Can anyone else see the video, cause I can't?


..hehe..


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i dont know if anybody told you but the video doesnt work:laughing:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

That's weird...It has worked for me. Try it now...I went to youboob and disputed the claim.

It's not like a bunch of you haven't already seen it...lol, it's in the denver pictures thread. I posted it because I finally got it to upload on youtube, and wanted some views for it.

Tell me if it works...It's been working for me all along.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

IT WORKS!! Great video! You did a great job with the editing! Keep them coming. Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome as always glad you finally got it up on youtube. PS-Try not to knock you videotaper off the pile anymore


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Pretty freakin cool, felt like I was right there....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Dude, you TOTALLY fixed it!! RADICAL!! :laughing:

That was one of the best videos I've seen posted on PS. 

BTW, for all of you who post video in the future, the view from in the cab looking out is soooo boring. Gotta do it like BladeScape, have someone else shoot it, then we can watch the truck and technique. 

"Bravo Mr. Fletcher, Bravo"


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree nice video. I really have to learn how to edit. Good job!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

WIPensFan;971515 said:


> Dude, you TOTALLY fixed it!! RADICAL!! :laughing:
> 
> That was one of the best videos I've seen posted on PS.
> 
> ...


Watch his first plowing video with the blue f150 proabably one of the few from in the cab that is not boring.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WOOHOO!!!!!! It worked  Awesome vid as usual man!!!!!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone..

It's what happens when I'm bored as hell...


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool vid. What do you use for a camera. I have all I can do to take still shots!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

andcon83;971874 said:


> Cool vid. What do you use for a camera. I have all I can do to take still shots!!


a really crappy camera with a 8mega pixel lens.

the pictures are from that same camera, and my droid eris phone.

I'm going to buy a cam that shoots in widescreen so It looks better.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

i look forward to seeing the new vids. best plowing vids out there. and you like a lot of more underground/less know music that's awesome...not like posting AC-DC or crap like that!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

great job again marcus


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

hey hey! your doing it wrong! you almost hit my trailer! 

just kidding. great video, like the editing! keep posting videos!


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice footage, I'm glad to see there are other CKY fans as well, one of my favorite bands


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

TGM;982398 said:


> i look forward to seeing the new vids. best plowing vids out there. and you like a lot of more underground/less know music that's awesome...not like posting AC-DC or crap like that!


Thanks for the huge compliment.



nicksplowing;982415 said:


> great job again marcus






patlalandebutt;983626 said:


> hey hey! your doing it wrong! you almost hit my trailer!
> 
> just kidding. great video, like the editing! keep posting videos!


I hate that FN trailer...It's always on the lot somewhere.



V-Boss;983664 said:


> Nice footage, I'm glad to see there are other CKY fans as well, one of my favorite bands


thanks, they have some good songs.

Keep the comments coming, and any suggestions for the next vid.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

BladeScape;983976 said:


> Keep the comments coming, and any suggestions for the next vid.


naked girls dancing on the plow?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

TGM;982398 said:


> i look forward to seeing the new vids. best plowing vids out there. and you like a lot of more underground/less know music that's awesome...not like posting AC-DC or crap like that!


I wanted to second this comment.....keep up the good work Bladescapes!! Your vids are enjoyed!!!!


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Truly superb editing, One thing I noticed on your plow is that you only have the one set of blade guides on your wings. I like that, the plows with a set on the blade and wings looks absolutely ********.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

TGM;982398 said:


> i look forward to seeing the new vids. best plowing vids out there. and you like a lot of more underground/less know music that's awesome...not like posting AC-DC or crap like that!


I agree and disagree! I love all that good classic rock my new plow video is ACDC, and there is nothing like a good plow video to your favorite music!

But bladescapes videos are very cool. His music is interesting to listen to(Ihave never really heard some of it before and new music is always good) and I have grown to like some of it. The CKY song is really cool and went with the video well and I think he made a video? with a song by sponge called plowed that I never heard before. And I really liked it, but he must have changed it cause I havent been able to find it. Keepup the good vids! didnt you say the next one was going to have country?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice Job. I have to take my camera with me.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

TGM;983992 said:


> naked girls dancing on the plow?


:laughing: fantastic idea!:redbounce


----------



## rafa123 (Nov 22, 2008)

great video!!!!!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

TGM;983992 said:


> naked girls dancing on the plow?


How could I have not thought of that yet???

Can't get better than porno and plowing.



snocrete;984014 said:


> I wanted to second this comment.....keep up the good work Bladescapes!! Your vids are enjoyed!!!!


Thanks Bro.



schmol;984062 said:


> Truly superb editing, One thing I noticed on your plow is that you only have the one set of blade guides on your wings. I like that, the plows with a set on the blade and wings looks absolutely ********.


Yea, I tried the whole 4 plow marker thing..and I didn't like it either.



deere615;984699 said:


> I agree and disagree! I love all that good classic rock my new plow video is ACDC, and there is nothing like a good plow video to your favorite music!
> 
> But bladescapes videos are very cool. His music is interesting to listen to(Ihave never really heard some of it before and new music is always good) and I have grown to like some of it. The CKY song is really cool and went with the video well and I think he made a video? with a song by sponge called plowed that I never heard before. And I really liked it, but he must have changed it cause I havent been able to find it. Keepup the good vids! didnt you say the next one was going to have country?


It might have country... I've tried editing to country, and It's going to have to be different than my other vids...longer shots and such.



hlntoiz;984809 said:


> Nice Job. I have to take my camera with me.


hey, we all like pics and footage.



rafa123;985138 said:


> great video!!!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

BladeScape;983976 said:


> Keep the comments coming, and any suggestions for the next vid.


Sepultura has a few good instramental only songs that I think would work good in a plow vid There is a couple I can hear in my head right now, but dont know the names. I suppose I could dig up the names of them & what album if your interested? Some of their instrumental stuff is TOO S. American/Tribal for me, but some of their sounds with that tribal edge to them really rock.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Awsome video.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

so when are we gonna get plow vid #6?


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Damn, can't believe I missed this. Definitely one of the better videos I've seen.


----------



## Lou512 (Feb 4, 2010)

nice .


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

powerdirector 8? I'll have to look it up. I need some decent software for editing video's.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

TGM;1019631 said:


> so when are we gonna get plow vid #6?


haha...

Maybe in the late spring...All I know is that the next vid I do is going to be in a widescreen view...it'll be much better.



G.M.Landscaping;1019656 said:


> Damn, can't believe I missed this. Definitely one of the better videos I've seen.


I tried.



lawnproslawncar;1019676 said:


> powerdirector 8? I'll have to look it up. I need some decent software for editing video's.


yup...It's 20 times more powerful than the stock movie maker crap.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

How much is this editor?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;1019916 said:


> How much is this editor?


nothing...

but thats because I'm addicted to pirating software.:salute:


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

watching the videos makes me excited for next winter (we had no snow this year and no snowmobiling).

upslope... need to put this music in your next video 



 :laughing:


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

TGM;1043094 said:


> watching the videos makes me excited for next winter (we had no snow this year and no snowmobiling).
> 
> upslope... need to put this music in your next video
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!

haha...that song would be a good plowing song! At least the first 35 seconds or so.

I might have to do that..no plowing vids coming until after the first few storms of the 10/11 season.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

For the plowers who havent seen this one yet...It was made a couple of months before the one posted on the first page of this thread.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Love the vids marcus...hope all is well with landscaping


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

tls22;1047555 said:


> Love the vids marcus...hope all is well with landscaping


All is good Tim...

Except for the fact that I broke two bones in my right hand and need surgery to put two plates and eight screws in it.


----------

